
Ask HN: SARS-CoV-2: current daily life scenario - tadruj
Your goal is to get to the store, buy sour cream and come back to your computer, SARS-CoV-2 free.<p>Move 1: You open the door, it&#x27;s contaminated, SARS-CoV-2 is on your right hand now.<p>Move 2: You take the sour cream, it just spread to the sour cream jar.<p>Move 3: You reach the pocket for wallet, now it&#x27;s on your wallet too.<p>Move 4: You take the credit card, boom, your card.<p>Move 5: You come home, take out the keys, unlock and enter.<p>Move 6: Your move!<p>Bonus points:
- add bananas to your purchase
- add fresh bread to your purchase<p>Bonus question: What today&#x27;s tech could help prevent the spread? (ex. automatic doors would stop this in Move 1, assuming nothing else in the store is contaminated)
======
tlb
It's impossible to reduce your risk to zero. Everyone will eventually be
exposed to the virus, and when it happens to you, there's some probability
that your immune system won't catch it right away and you'll get sick.

The point of hygiene precautions is just to slow the spread. That will avoid
everyone geting sick at the same time and overwhelming the health care system.
A vaccine or better supportive treatments may arrive in the meantime.

You should also stay generally healthy. On that fateful day when you have your
first exposure to the virus, the speed at which your immune system springs
into action will make a big difference. Your chances are better if you've been
eating and sleeping well and exercising.

Far more details at
[https://www.thelancet.com/journals/lancet/article/PIIS0140-6...](https://www.thelancet.com/journals/lancet/article/PIIS0140-6736\(20\)30567-5/fulltext)

~~~
tadruj
Thank you for the article.

I agree on shifting the peak. I was mostly aiming to get other nerds creative
about tiny habits that can help lowering R0. The slower it spreads, the lower
the graph, the lesser the queue for breathing machines.

Behavior changes the R0 and the most powerful behavior alteration is through
environment. So if we could set up an environment where you would less likely
contract something even if you're being clumsy, that'd be the best.

Like an UV light room where you leave your stuff for half an hour to
disinfect.

Or a bleach spray box :)

Or an Apple Watch app which would detect when you want to touch your face and
vibrate. I guess I'd have to wear 2 Apple Watches then :)

------
rolph
this sounds similar to kingsquest.

perhaps a SARS quest game to find the vaccine without getting infected

